# Into The Unknown... ;)



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2018)

So, I recently picked up a paint brush...and watercolors.... what a trip! I am trying to understand that watercolor painting is water... and a tiny bit of paint... then waiting until the paint dries... then more water and a tiny bit of paint...I am loving it....


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2018)

Amazing, Juls!

I particularly love the way you've captured this critter.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2018)

PiP said:


> Amazing, Juls!
> 
> I particularly love the way you've captured this critter.





lol... he is my favorite.. I am getting ready to do him in green and blue.... I am glad you liked him ... thank you


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2018)

You have such a delicate touch, Fire.  Love the way you've caught the glint in his eye as it has really brought the subject to life. One day I *will* unearth my paints...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2018)

Just lovely, Juls! They are all great.


----------



## sas (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't believe you are a beginner. Really?  Nice!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you Gumby 

Sas... I do a lot of drawings, and I use colored pencils... but I have always been intimidated by a paint brush... but while in Oklahoma, I was bored, and so I bought a cheap watercolor set and I always carry a sketch pad... so.... I started painting, and I am hooked!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 24, 2018)

Really nice work Fire. Also you’ve captured that
dejected feeling in the little wasp...no stinger.


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice pair...the first bug the pose is brilliant...the other one the wash is very delicatly dun..it's a tuff medium with very little room for error...great work


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you, Tuesday 

Escorial... thank you... it means a lot, coming from you, as you know, I am a fan of your work 

Here are a couple of new fly pics... paint splatters were added to the blue fly for texture...


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2018)

Your choice of subject is so interesting....the colors bring such realism to the subject..esp the wings...it's like they are as still as a fly can be or in flight which is fantastic...top stuff


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2018)

LOL.... yeah, I realizzzzze not to many people paint flizzzes!  But I wanted to practice my control of the brush, water and paint... and I was working on adding detail... Escorial, do you wait for your first wash to dry completely, before adding more color, or do you work on damp paper..????


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2018)

I use watercolours an acrylic so I can control dark n light..I only dampen the paper to stretch it onto a board..it doesn't stop the paper lifting completely but once the paint has dried it goes flat on the board again... watercolor requires a certain speed..do you prefer that or would you like longer...


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2018)

Hummmm.... I don't know... I am used to colored pencils, but once I put down too much color, the wax in the pencils builds up, and the tooth of the paper won't take any more color... so, I think I am going to like watercolor better, because I can keep going back and adding color... but my real problems are knowing how much water to use, on the brush, and knowing when to STOP and be done with the picture... I keep messing with it until I ruin it....


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2018)

Watercolor is very restrictive in building up and returning to a work...to work from light to dark shade is not easy and because of this alot of works will end up in the bin..water on the brush is subjective but if you want to mix a wash then use a more detailed stroke for detail I would suggest a hairdryer to dry the wash and then apply the darker detail...Edward bura worked ostensibly with watercolour an Turner's watercolor are amazing..


----------



## TKent (Feb 25, 2018)

WOW! Fire, these are brilliant. Hardest medium I ever attempted. Could be my lack of patience in letting things dry... I adore these!  BTW think about you pretty much every day as I have your acorn in the window at my kitchen sink and it is so beautiful.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2018)

escorial said:


> Watercolor is very restrictive in building up and returning to a work...to work from light to dark shade is not easy and because of this alot of works will end up in the bin..water on the brush is subjective but if you want to mix a wash then use a more detailed stroke for detail I would suggest a hairdryer to dry the wash and then apply the darker detail...Edward bura worked ostensibly with watercolour an Turner's watercolor are amazing..




I see... you have been very helpful, thank you so much, and I will check out the artist you suggested ... 





TKent said:


> WOW! Fire, these are brilliant. Hardest medium I ever attempted. Could be my lack of patience in letting things dry... I adore these!  BTW think about you pretty much every day as I have your acorn in the window at my kitchen sink and it is so beautiful.



Thank you! I am having a blast... I am so pleased that you love your glass acorn and oak leaf.... I don't know if you have house plants, but I make beautiful beads on a long wire stem, to put in house plants... I call them potted plant jewelry... I also make berries and leaves on long stiff wire to put in plants... they are beautiful... I would be happy to send you a couple.. if you have plants 

Below is a cobalt blue fantasy flower on a wire stem, it is decoration for a potted plant, they are like sun catchers, and really make a house plant beautiful...


----------



## TKent (Feb 25, 2018)

What a cool idea!!!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 25, 2018)

Great work Fire. You've a real artists eye


----------



## SilverMoon (Feb 26, 2018)

You are a Natural! Just beginning to work the with most difficult media out there and creating these awesome images?!  I've always worked from light to dark simply because it allows me some time as to decide where I'm going to go next with it. It doesn't have to be an overly rushed process.

A few tips I learned along the way:

Watercolor work is basically indelible. What you paint is what you get. _However you can get around it if you need_ _to eliminate a little spill or a tiny, nagging error.

_Let it dry naturally then scratch the area very lightly with an Exacto blade (preferable) or a small parring knife will do. Once dry, you can lightly stroke area with paint. 

When I go for a bleed, I just angle the paper slowly in preferred directions then let it dry.  You can also lightly blow on it. I think a hair dryer would work if you are creating a very large piece. I work small so have never used it.

I've used "Winsor and Newton" watercolour paint for professionals. I'd go straight to it because your work is of professional quality. They're expensive so you might want to stick with your basic colour wheel. (they offer tons of hues you don't need - you can create your own on pallet)

Paper quality is an important choice to your approach and subject matter. 

Here's a link I found for you:

https://www.artistsnetwork.com/art-mediums/watercolor/understanding-the-different-grades-of-watercolor-paper/

Juls, I know that excitement when first starting out.  I am so happy you've discoverd _yet_ another gift!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 26, 2018)

LeeC said:


> Great work Fire. You've a real artists eye




Awww, thanks, Lee... that mean a lot coming from you.. 





SilverMoon said:


> You are a Natural! Just beginning to work the with most difficult media out there and creating these awesome images?!  I've always worked from light to dark simply because it allows me some time as to decide where I'm going to go next with it. It doesn't have to be an overly rushed process.
> 
> A few tips I learned along the way:
> 
> ...




Wow, all of your tips and tricks are wonderful, I need all the advice I can get... It will be a while before I purchase any expensive paint, brushes and paper... I need a lot more practice... knowing how wet to have the paper is a big problem, and knowing when to STOP is almost impossible... I will write down your tips about what kind of paint and paper to try, thank you...


----------

